
How You Can Hit #1 in the US App Store (with an app you built over the weekend) - Energizz
https://medium.com/@valentin.martin33/how-you-can-hit-1-in-the-u-s-app-store-with-an-app-you-built-over-the-weekend-317d467d8596
======
akuji1993
> Second — despite this sudden, unexpected flood of users, our servers at
> Voxeet stayed up and running! Our backend devs performed a few modifications
> to hand our huge new user base, but otherwise this unexpected stress test
> proved our just how solid our devs and architecture actually are.

Really impressed by this part to be honest. Good job on having built such a
stable backend service, speaks for your product, too.

